# Slacker/LiveXLive: messed up song - how to report?



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

LiveXLive (formally called Slacker, aka Tesla's default music streaming service) has a messed up copy of Oakenfold's "Only Us".
It consistently skips ahead at two point within the song on every playing.

The version they have is "Only Us (Dan Judge & Jordan King Remix) (feat. Little Nikki)".
Here it is on YouTube music:





When I played it on LiveXLive's website, it skips in the exact same places.
Here's a "channel" based on the song. You'll probably have to skip ahead a bit before it will play the channel's namesake.
https://www.livexlive.com/song/oakenfold/only-us
Has anyone else experienced this?
This is different from cutting a song short during a bad connection.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Same for Eagles' "All she wants to do is Dance".


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> LiveXLive (formally called Slacker, aka Tesla's default music streaming service) has a messed up copy of Oakenfold's "Only Us".
> It consistently skips ahead at two point within the song on every playing.
> 
> The version they have is "Only Us (Dan Judge & Jordan King Remix) (feat. Little Nikki)".
> ...


I'm just impressed to see Paul Oakenfold and Perfecto Presents are still around after I used to listen to them 20 years ago!

Sometimes Slacker just screws up. Remember that it's not a stream, but it downloads files of each song. (They originally made portable players that you would update with new tracks for your stations when home, then can listen to when out and about...we didn't all have data connections back then! And I used to use the same feature in the Slacker iphone app regularly to reduce mobile data until they forced it into their more expensive upgraded plan only)
Anyway, sometimes the file is screwed up on their servers, and sometimes it is just screwed up when downloading to the car, and Tesla UI doesn't handle corrupt media files well. Sadly I doubt either company cares much.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Anyway, sometimes the file is screwed up on their servers,


In this case, I believe I confirmed that it's screwed up on their servers.

It skips in the same exact spots every time it plays in my car.
I finally tested their web interface, and confirmed that the song skips in the same spots.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

There was one song that I found would only play about half before it finished. 

My "Lindisfarne" station now results in a forever spinning "spinner" (or is that a "throbber"?).


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> In this case, I believe I confirmed that it's screwed up on their servers.
> 
> It skips in the same exact spots every time it plays in my car.
> I finally tested their web interface, and confirmed that the song skips in the same spots.


They probably just had a bad Napster download


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> They probably just had a bad Napster download


Not limewire?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Not limewire?


Nah, Audiogalaxy was the best of 'em


----------



## Kacey Green (Nov 21, 2017)

so did we determine how to report this?


----------



## Kacey Green (Nov 21, 2017)

Kacey Green said:


> so did we determine how to report this?


I just used this form for now, will update if I hear anything back https://www.livexlive.com/submit-feedback


----------



## Kacey Green (Nov 21, 2017)

Kacey Green said:


> I just used this form for now, will update if I hear anything back https://www.livexlive.com/submit-feedback


I got an automated reply, a ticket has been created, hopefully they actually care


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Kacey Green said:


> so did we determine how to report this?


Sorry, I had forgotten about this thread!

Yes, in order to report this issue, I *think* I used their support URL:
https://support.livexlive.com/hc/en-usAnd clicked on the Submit a Request button.

That resulted in me receiving an email from [email protected]
I then had a conversation with someone there.
Note that I had to create a livexlive account & demonstrate the issue on their website - they weren't interested in solving a Tesla-free-account-specific issue.

Anyhow, after explaining the issue, I never heard from them again.
But one day the song played again in my Tesla and it had been fixed.


----------

